# All it take is one person to sell at Tivo//Phillips TIVO Receiver/DVR LIFETIME SUBS :



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Who would have thought that a first generation Tivo would go for so much, but all you need is for one person to buy it. Course, their are some lies(mistakes?) in the listing, but whatever, it did sell for over twice or three times the normal cost.

Phillips TIVO Receiver/DVR LIFETIME SUBSCRIPTION!!!!!!!!!
Item condition:	Used
Ended:	Dec 23, 201111:33:45 PST
Sold For:	US $208.00
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Phillips-TI...558?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f119c779e


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Buy it now too so can't be blamed on bidding frenzy either. Is a shame tivo doesn't have lifetime anymore now you have to pay for the tri weekly updates.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

cannonz said:


> Buy it now too so can't be blamed on bidding frenzy either. Is a shame tivo doesn't have lifetime anymore now you have to pay for the tri weekly updates.


You can buy Product Lifetime Service, it's just more expensive than it used to be.

$499, or if you're eligible for the Multi-Set Discount, $399.

If you got an S3 HD back when lifetime wasn't being offered you might be eligible to get lifetime on it for $99, or if you recently got a Premiere and call to cancel an HD or an S3 you might get it, there're a couple of threads about those offers around here somewhere, some people have even gotten it on S2s, but it's hit-or-miss CSR roulette, 'cause TiVo hasn't put the exact deal in writing anywhere.


----------

